# Am I too big/tall for him??



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think you look fine on him. 

It's all a matter of what YOU personally like though.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i know what you mean....i feel too big for my guy too. i think you look fine


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

You look fine!

Then again, this is coming from someone who is 5'9 and rides a 13.3 hand haflinger. :lol:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you look fine.
Height doesn't really matter when riding a horse...it's weight.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually height of the rider does effect suitability because it effects the balance and the ability to give cues. However, its the horse's height that doesn't matter so much, but rather its build. A tall rider can be fine on a stocky horse no matter if its short or tall, but that same tall rider on a very fine built horse will not be able to give proper cues and will have a harder to balance. 

However, this horse and rider look to be well matched.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think you guys look fine.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You are not to big, you're a skiny minnie! You're on the tall side but I think you look just fine on him. He has some really neat coloring  What do you do with this guy?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

your a perfect match!!!, really love the coloring of your horse


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Hard to tell from the angles and also if you add tack you might look different again, but from those pics he looks like he is decently solid and you look very fit yourself, you both compliment each other well


----------



## DutchChicky88 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think you look just fine on him. He fills your legs just fine! no worries i think


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm 5'8 and heve crazy long legs, on a 14.2  You look fine


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

dont worry about it  you look fine


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

You look great together, don't worry!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Everyone is so nice!! Thankyou so much for your opinions and your compliments   
Amigo is the first horse that I personally picked out, and paid for by myself. And obviously I want us to look like a good match! Thank you for easing my worries!! And its nice to know there are some other tall long legged ladies out there, riding even smaller horses with no problem! :wink: 


My2Geldings - I've only had him for a little over a month or so. He just turned 6 in August, I got him from a farm that does Trail Rides and Summer Camps and they were just starting him for that. So for now I'm just trying to put some more miles on him. We normally ride western, those pics are from yesterday -- our first time going bareback together. He did great!! Especially since he was just wearing his halter&lead...and he had to deal with my balance issues when I first got on, it'd been a while since I rode any horse bareback :roll:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's excellent! very lucky to have him, he looks like a really neat horse  Keep us posted on how things progress with him


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! He is such a little goofball. I just found out today that he apparently likes Sprite! I brought a can out with me today and left it on the ground.. I saw him checking it out so I poured some into my hands. Before I knew it, he had almost licked the whole can off my hand! haha :lol: 
I'll definitely keep you guys posted on his progress


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

You look very comfortable and relaxed. I think you are a good fit. He is a great color by the way.


----------



## idance0nhooves (Aug 19, 2008)

I think you guys look finee together. 
By the way, I just LOVEE the horses face in the second picture, that black horse is like "i kill youu" hahaa.


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't feel too tall when I'm on the ground with him.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Maybe its just me being self conscious about my height. Like you guys said, as long as I feel comfortable when I'm on him(which I do  ) then I have nothing to worry about. I'll mostly just be taking him out on trails anyways so its not like we'll ever have a huge audience :wink:


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

idance0nhooves said:


> I think you guys look finee together.
> By the way, I just LOVEE the horses face in the second picture, that black horse is like "i kill youu" hahaa.


HAHA I was waiting for someone to point that out! Yea thats Rowdy.. he looks SO evil in that picture! 
And I love Amigo's face in that pic too, he looks like a little cartoon character. I had another shot with his eyes open but I had to post that one - he just looks too cute!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't see any problem. I'm 5'8'' and my horse is 14'3''. My only concern is always about my weight vs horse weight (how much she can carry) rather than how I'm looking. From that point think about tall men riding pasofinos and haflingers.


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

Cat said:


> You look fine!
> 
> Then again, this is coming from someone who is 5'9 and rides a 13.3 hand haflinger. :lol:



That is awsome!! i am only 5" so i cant say much, but i did have a 13.3 hand high quarter pony that i was riding. Now i have a 14 hand high morgan, 14.3 quarter horse, and 16 hand high apendix


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

You're fine, if you were really heavyset you my look funny, but you look great on him


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

WildFeathers said:


> You're fine, if you were really heavyset you my look funny, but you look great on him


Thanks WildFeather  I just visited your barn, I had to see a bigger picture of Velvet -- she is stunning :shock: Love her coloring!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

You look fine on him! 


I'm 5'9 also and ride a 14.3hh 3/4 Arabian x Andalusian.









I have ALWAYS got people telling me im to big for him and i should sell him etc, but i was re-training a horse who was just under 17hh, and my legs still went past his belly, people can never be happy sometimes.

LOL!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

holy smokes arabianprincess, i am in love with your horse. just had to say!! i dont think you look to big on him.

by the way amigo....who makes your siggy??? i think i asked before, but i forgot/


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

amigo82 said:


> WildFeathers said:
> 
> 
> > You're fine, if you were really heavyset you my look funny, but you look great on him
> ...


No prob, and thank you! She's my pride and joy


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> by the way amigo....who makes your siggy??? i think i asked before, but i forgot


I made it in photoshop. You need one? Send me some pics and any ideas you have in mind, and I'll see what I can do


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

You're fine. If you were overweight i'd be concerned but it's obvious by the pictures that you're both in excellent shape :wink:


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks so much irisheyes


----------

